# .41 Magnum Value and Usefulness



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello. I have been looking for a revolver (my first) for quite a while. A friend at work has a .41 Magnum Blackhawk with a Bianchi holster and about 100 rounds of ammo that he is asking $300 for. It is in very good shape and shoots well. I was originally in the market for a .357, but this has peaked my interest. I am wanting it for hunting (white tail deer), home defense, and minor plinking. Just curious how good or bad of a deal this is and how well this might fit what I am wanting it for. Used guns in my area don't go very cheap (that I have seen) and selection tends to be limited. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like a heck of a deal. Jump on it for deer hunting for sure. Plinking might be a little expensive if you don't reload..........and for self defense..........I'd sure hate to get shot with one. I think the ballistics are a little better than 10 mm. :smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That is a very good deal and the .41 mag is a great caliber for deer and hogs. If you don't want it send him my way. Good luck.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

even though it plinking will be expensive compared to the 357, you can't beat a price like that. from what i hear, the 41mag is just a slightly tamed down 44mag. should be more than enough for deer, needless home defense. the only concern i would have is the popularity of the caliber. i've run into problems finding what i want in ammunition that isn't 'run of the mill'. if you reload, no problem. if you buy off the shelf like me, check out your local suppliers before buying an less common caliber.


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I thought that it was a good price but I have been wrong before. If he didn't swap it this weekend I'll see what I can get done. 

I don't reload (yet) but might in the future if I really get into targets. I'm thinking a .22 might be in order just for that. Thanks again.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a good reason to get into reloading. Buy it because that is a great deal and it gives you an excuse to start reloading. Good luck.


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

:smt076 I was a day late. He traded it off yesterday.

Oh well, guess I'll keep looking.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

:smt022 I love my 41. and wouldn't give it up but i will admit i do run into problems finding ammo without reloading. If you want something to shoot a lot you may be better of with a 357 cause when you are at the range you can use 38s but when you need a little more you have it.


----------

